# أضخم مجموعة من كتب حفر الآبار النفطية في موقع عربي



## NOC_engineer (24 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سأقوم في هذا الموضوع (إن شاء الله) بوضع أكبر مجموعة من الكتب المتعلقة بحفر الآبار النفطية
Oil Well Drilling
وبكل تفاصيله وكل ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع من الألف الى الياء ..
يبلغ عدد الكتب المخطط وضعها في هذا الموضوع أكثر من 100 كتاب ..

ملاحظة مهمة جداً : أي تعليق أو سؤال بعيد عن الموضوع (حفر الآبار النفطية) سيتم حذفه مباشرة ً ..

ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 مايو 2014)

*كتاب Horizontal Well Technology*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نبدأ هذه السلسلة بكتاب تقنية الحفر الأفقي Horizontal Well Technology

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 مايو 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Technology*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتاب عن تقنيات الحفر Drilling Technology

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 مايو 2014)

*كتاب Casing Drilling*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Casing Drilling

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (26 مايو 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Practices Manual*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Practices Manual 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 مايو 2014)

*كتاب Cementing Handbook - George Suman*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Cementing Handbook - George Suman

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (31 مايو 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Assembly Handbook*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتاب Drilling Assembly Handbook

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب Trouble - Free Drilling*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتاب Trouble - Free Drilling

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 يونيو 2014)

السلسلة مستمرة إن شاء الله .. أرجو التبليغ عن أي رابط غير شغّال .. كي يتم تصليحه


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 يونيو 2014)

*رد: كتاب Trouble - Free Drilling*

الكتب القادمة ستكون عن المواضيع التالية:
- الحفر الأتجاهي Directional Drilling
- التحكم بالآبار Well Control
- برج الحفر Drilling Rig
- هندسة الحفر Drilling Engineering
- مثقاب الحفر Drilling Bit
- إكمال الآبار Well Completion


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب Drilling in Extreme Environments*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling in Extreme Environments

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا أو من هنا


----------



## حسن الهاشمي (4 يونيو 2014)

*رد: كتاب Trouble - Free Drilling*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sameh_majeed (4 يونيو 2014)

*رد: كتاب Drilling Technology*

ممكن رفع الكتب التاليه مره ثانيه ؟ اللنك مو شغال 
كتاب عن تقنيات الحفر Drilling Technology
كتاب تقنية الحفر الأفقي Horizontal Well Technology
 كتاب Trouble - Free Drilling
 كتاب Drilling in Extreme Environments


----------



## NOC_engineer (5 يونيو 2014)

*رد: كتاب Drilling Technology*



sameh_majeed قال:


> ممكن رفع الكتب التاليه مره ثانيه ؟ اللنك مو شغال
> كتاب عن تقنيات الحفر Drilling Technology
> كتاب تقنية الحفر الأفقي Horizontal Well Technology
> كتاب Trouble - Free Drilling
> كتاب Drilling in Extreme Environments


ملاحظات المشرف:

أخي الكريم .. الروابط كلها شغّالة .. وقد قمت بتجربتها جميعاً للتو ..
ارجو ملاحظة أن التحميل يكون بالنقر على كلمة هنا الموجودة مع كل كتاب


----------



## NOC_engineer (5 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب Kicks & Well Control*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
كتاب Kicks & Well Control 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب Wild Well Control*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Wild Well Control

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب Well Control*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Well Control 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب Well Control Manual*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Well Control Manual

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (11 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب Blowout & Well Control Handbook*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Blowout & Well Control Handbook

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب Well Control for the Drilling Team*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Well Control for the Drilling Team
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (11 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب Well Control Course Book*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Well Control Course Book

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Problems*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Problems

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 يوليو 2014)

*مجموعة كتب عن الحفر الأتجاهي Directional Drilling*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سنبدأ سلسلة من الكتب عن الحفر الأتجاهي Directional Drilling

الكتاب الأول بعنوان Directional Drilling
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا 

والكتاب الثاني بعنوان Directional Drilling Technology
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (17 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب Horizontal Directional Drilling*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Horizontal Directional Drilling 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (23 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب Directional Drilling Survey Book*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Directional Drilling Survey Book 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب Advanced Directional Drilling*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Advanced Directional Drilling

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (29 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب Introduction to Directional Drilling*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Introduction to Directional Drilling

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Directional Drilling*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Directional Drilling

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 أغسطس 2014)

*الكتب القادمة في هذه السلسلة*

الكتب القادمة ستكون عن :
Drilling Rig برج الحفر

Drilling Engineering هندسة الحفر


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Methods and Type of Rigs*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Methods and Type of Rigs 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Rig Inspection Checklist*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Rig Inspection Checklist 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (7 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Rig Components & Personnel*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Rig Components & Personnel

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## جوجلنت (11 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## NOC_engineer (11 أغسطس 2014)

جوجلنت قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم



وبكم بارك الله .. 
أدعوك أخي الكريم الى متابعة السلسلة بالكامل فسيكون عدد الكتب في هذه السلسلة حوالي 100 كتاب إن شاء الله


----------



## eliker bahij (12 أغسطس 2014)

​بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم​


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 أغسطس 2014)

eliker bahij قال:


> ​بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم​


وفيك بارك الله


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Rig Components*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Rig Components

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا 

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Rig Operations A to Z*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Rig Operations A to Z

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا 

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (20 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Engineering*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب  Drilling Engineering

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Applied Drilling Engineering , Bourgoyne*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Applied Drilling Engineering , Bourgoyne

سمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## alghamdi.md (26 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم


​​


----------



## NOC_engineer (26 أغسطس 2014)

alghamdi.md قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم
> 
> 
> ​​


وبكم بارك الله ... نتمنى لك الفائدة مع هذه السلسلة ..


----------



## NOC_engineer (29 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Engineering, Dipl & Prassl*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Engineering, Dipl & Prassl

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## eliker bahij (29 أغسطس 2014)

.It is a great job ; thanksssssssssssssssssssss for those great posts


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Applied Drilling Engineering , Smith - الجزء الأول*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب Applied Drilling Engineering , Smith - الجزء الأول

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 أغسطس 2014)

eliker bahij قال:


> .It is a great job ; thanksssssssssssssssssssss for those great posts


U welcome, brother.
this series continues, and the total books in this series will be 100 books Insha-Allah


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Applied Drilling Engineering , Smith - الجزء الثاني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Applied Drilling Engineering , Smith - الجزء الثاني

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا 

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Data Handbook*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Data Handbook

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 سبتمبر 2014)

نرجو التبليغ عن أية روابط غير شغالة 
please report any BAD links


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Engineering*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Engineering 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Quality in Drilling & Completion*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Quality in Drilling & Comp

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Applied Drilling Engineering*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب Applied Drilling Engineering

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب Basic Drilling Engineering*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

عرض تقديمي PowerPoint بعنوان Basic Drilling Engineering

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Engineering*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Engineering بحجم 86MB

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Engineering Workbook Neal Adams*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Engineering Workbook Neal Adams 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*الكتب القادمة*

السلام عليكم 

الكتب القادمة ستكون كالآتي:
3 كتب عن مثقاب الحفر Drilling Bit
18 كتاب عن أكمال الآبار النفطية Well Completions

نتمنى لكم الفائدة مع هذه السلسلة


----------



## NOC_engineer (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب Under balance Drilling*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Under balance Drilling

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب رائع عن مثقاب الحفر Drilling Bit*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب رائع عن مثقاب الحفر Drilling Bit

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (31 أكتوبر 2014)

يرجى تبليغي في حالة وجود رابط غير شغال


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Bits*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Bits

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## كرار الباسمي (5 نوفمبر 2014)

thanx


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 نوفمبر 2014)

كرار الباسمي قال:


> thanx


U welcome, brother


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Advanced Drilling System*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Advanced Drilling System

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Process*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Process

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Well Completion and Servicing*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Well Completion and Servicing 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Materials Selection for Completion Equipment*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Materials Selection for Completion Equipment 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Completion Premiere from Schlumberger*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Completion Premiere from Schlumberger

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتاب Well Completion Design*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Well Completion Design
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## kozhen (6 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ, و ادعوا لك الجنة


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 ديسمبر 2014)

kozhen قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ, و ادعوا لك الجنة


والله أفرحني دعائك كثيراً .. وأعطاني الكثير من العزم على نشر المزيد من الكتب .. بارك الله بك وجوزيت الخير كله


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتاب Well Completions & Servicing*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Well Completions & Servicing

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتاب Materials Selection for Completion Equipment*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Materials Selection for Completion Equipment 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## عبدالله آل دمشق (18 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يجزاك , انا حديث تخرج من برنامج التدرج لأرامكو السعودية , وتخصصي حفر وتنقيب , شقد رح تفيديني كثير هاذي الكتب , بالأخص كتب التحكم في البئر , لكك جزييل الشكر


----------



## NOC_engineer (18 ديسمبر 2014)

عبدالله آل دمشق قال:


> الله يجزاك , انا حديث تخرج من برنامج التدرج لأرامكو السعودية , وتخصصي حفر وتنقيب , شقد رح تفيديني كثير هاذي الكتب , بالأخص كتب التحكم في البئر , لكك جزييل الشكر


جوزيت الخير كله .. أتمنى لك الأستفادة من الكتب الموجودة في هذه السلسلة بشكل خاص .. وفي هذا القسم بشكل عام


----------



## هندسة _ الحياة (6 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 مايو 2015)

هندسة _ الحياة قال:


> بارك الله فيك


وفيكم بارك الله


----------



## عبدو العرفي (14 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي وزادك علما وحرصا


----------



## NOC_engineer (20 مايو 2015)

عبدو العرفي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي وزادك علما وحرصا


وبك بارك الله .. أخي العزيز


----------

